# Sharing a crewed charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is there such a thing as a shared crewed charter with folks you don't know? for example, are there boats that charter berths rather than the whole boat?

Or is there a bulletin board that lists people looking to fill slots or add someone to a charter to reduce their costs?

Thanks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd imagine it is probably very unusual for this to occur, since most people wouldn't want to risk an expensive vacation being ruined by unknown people that they might or might not get along with in a relatively confined environment.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

I know that in the past a couple of times a year Kerry on Promenade Caribbean yacht charter offering diving, weddings and holidays in the BVI's does cabin only charters with mixed groups. They have been around a long time and get good reviews.
Jay


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

xwj:
Yes, there are several firms and privately run yachts that do it. Here's one example
Default

Do You have a location in mind?...........as it might be easier to identify & narrow possibilities


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the great info so far! I couldn't find this stuff using google. Anyway, as far as a location in mind...nothing specific as I am driven more by pricing and last minute availability than location. Is there one region that is less expensive?

Looking forward to seeing more good info or links.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

No matter what & when this type of vacation will never be catagorized as cheap...........as far as cheaper region = Just like flights, resorts, etc....there are high, medium & low seasons usually driven by weather. For example, this is the low season in Caribbean......same islands but very hot with hurricane & rainy season coming into full bloom..yet bareboat rentals are cheaper & in some cases heavily discounted.

Not sure about the last minute opportunities in this segment but sure some exist.
Here are two more sites you can scan that may or may not be on point:
Crewed Charter Yachts: crewed sailboat charters, sailboat with crew, luxury crewed charters

Yacht Charters | Discount sailboat charters | Charter yacht ownership | Sailonline.com


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

exwindjammer said:


> Is there such a thing as a shared crewed charter with folks you don't know? for example, are there boats that charter berths rather than the whole boat?
> 
> Or is there a bulletin board that lists people looking to fill slots or add someone to a charter to reduce their costs?
> 
> Thanks!


We have had two partys in the last week or two want to split the cost of a charter with strangers...could be the makings of life long friendships..or a nightmare.


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Shared Charters*

Sea Devil Charters do cabin charters, they try to match up like groups, and will give you general information on other guest.

They are at Sea Devil Crewed Catamaran Charters

Next cabin charter starts Sept 6

And yes I am related to the company,

Rich


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Moorings*

Has a second division called signature with stateroom availability on crewed charters:
Sail-Away Stateroom Vacations

Michael


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*moorings sail away*

we did that for our tenth anniversary-- St Lucia to Grenada-- and it was a fantastic holiday--one couple was from Italy, another England, our crew was S African and Scottish and we were Canadians-- great conversations and wonderful sailing--I would recommend it--and build in a few days before and after the sail...


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

Check out The Moorings "Signature Vacations" - they do exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for teh additional tips - I will keep them in mind as I look for opportunities that fit my 'last minute' nature!


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Shared Charters*

No this is not a comercial post, we have a couple that booked a charter on sept 8 in the abacos, they can not make the trip due to personal reasons. The other cabin has been sold so the trip will happen.... they would like us to resell their cabin to limit their loss..... look at our site if you want to go email me.... we get paid either way but I told them I would try to find someone..... pilot may be able to help on transportation out of Miami only.... Check my other post we do not make this offer as a normal thing

Regular price is about $1750 per person they would love to get what they can make offer.....

Sorry Mod if this is too commercial you can delete....but I had to try....we have been trading emails with these folks for 6 months

Rich

Sea Devil Crewed Catamaran Charters


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

I've had a "mixed group" on board twice. One was great, the other a nightmare! I won't do it any more as our guests seem to find they prefer to set their own schedule and not worry about possible conflicts with strangers.


----------

